
Show HN: RSS Search Engine - daviducolo
https://search.feedi.me
======
gambler
Honestly, this might be the best way out of the mess the web is becoming. Use
RSS for "normal" content delivery. No scripts. No styling. Nothing crazy. Just
content. Build tools for searching and some other typical tasks and stop when
basic functionality is covered.

~~~
vthallam
This would be great for consumers but won't content creators or publishers be
unhappy about it? For any content you don't pay, advts is a motivation for
people to create content.

~~~
acct1771
They'll just demand the ads be put in the headlines.

------
mike-cardwell
I just submitted my own RSS feed using curl and jq, by doing this:

    
    
      $ RSS_URL="https://www.grepular.com/rss"
      $ FEEDI_TOKEN=$(curl -sX POST https://feedi.me/tokens \
        | jq -r '.data.attributes.key')
      $ curl -X POST https://feedi.me/feeds \
        -H "Authorization: Token $FEEDI_TOKEN" \
        -H "Content-Type: application/json" \
        -H "Accept: application/json" \
        -d "{\"url\":\"$RSS_URL\"}"
    

As per the API docs at
[https://github.com/davidesantangelo/feedi](https://github.com/davidesantangelo/feedi)

------
AndrewStephens
This is cool a cool project. RSS needs all the support it can get. I
understand this is just a demo but some things confused me.

What are the positive and negative tags for, how do they get applied?

In what order do the search results get returned? It didn't seem obvious when
I added my own feed and then searched.

Is there no way to search for a particular feed or author?

~~~
edjroot
> What are the positive and negative tags for, how do they get applied?

If you hover over the tag, it shows you a score that represents a "sentiment".
The README says "entity extraction and sentiment analysis are provided by
Dandelion API".

------
majkinetor
I like it.

It would be great to be able to use UI instead API for usage. User login, add
feed, end.

FYI, without RegEx any search is insufficent.

I currently use desktop RSS QuiteRSS that has this option.

[https://quiterss.org/sites/default/files/screenshots03_0.png](https://quiterss.org/sites/default/files/screenshots03_0.png)

Also, search query should be linkable (give me URL that I can send others for
them to get the same results)

~~~
daviducolo
anyway at the moment you can share with
[https://search.feedi.me/?q=ruby](https://search.feedi.me/?q=ruby)

------
tenkabuto
What does this do, exactly? This isn't clear to me from the title, and the
page isn't doing anything for me besides showing a loading gif and linking to
a Github repo that still has me wondering what this does.

~~~
daviducolo
you can add your RSS feed and feedi takes care of periodically importing the
data, enriching it with ML and providing you with the API.

~~~
MuffinFlavored
that's cool, but what about the comments that make ecosystems like HackerNews
+ Reddit so great?

~~~
HNLurker2
>Reddit

Which ones? (Subreddit)?

------
rwieruch
Thank you for sharing! Loving it already :)

One question: Are you feeding this application manually with RSS feeds from
different websites or do you have a crawler in place?

~~~
VvR-Ox
I want to chime in - thanks for sharing & good work!

------
cyborgx7
Great projects. Going to keep an eye on it/use it.

I've been wanting to do a web RSS thing for a while, but my idea has bloated
into a full featured RSS reader and blogging Platform. It would also need a
search engine, but because of the the size of the project I never got very far
with actually implementing it. I need to get better at finding a minimal
functioning part and start implementing it, like this search engine does.

------
daviducolo
this is a simple reactjs app around my personal project feedi take a look at
[https://github.com/davidesantangelo/feedi](https://github.com/davidesantangelo/feedi)

~~~
pkd
You should configure your Rails application correctly for production. Right
now it seems like it's considering all requests as local and returning the
Rails exception page to me.

~~~
daviducolo
can you send me an example of your request?

~~~
pkd
Absolutely. I'm talking about things that should 404 are actually raising
exceptions. E.g. [https://feedi.me/popular](https://feedi.me/popular). I hit
this link by mistake but that should return a 404 and not the exception page
from Rails.

~~~
daviducolo
yes because the correct request is
[https://feedi.me/feeds/popular](https://feedi.me/feeds/popular) not
"[https://feedi.me/popular"](https://feedi.me/popular")

~~~
pkd
Yes I understand that. But visiting your Rails app shouldn't bubble up the
debugging info to your visitor in production.

------
nkcmr
Anyone else getting this error?

    
    
        Error fetching and parsing data Error: Network Error
            at M.exports (createError.js:16)
            at XMLHttpRequest.W.onerror (xhr.js:87)
        Failed to load resource: net::ERR_SSL_PROTOCOL_ERROR

~~~
daviducolo
I take a look at this soon

------
edraferi
Wish I could search for an exact phrase. I'm getting non-relevant results.

------
kowdermeister
I would make the search input more obvious. My focus is dragged first to the
"query, entries, per page" buttons because of the gray background.

~~~
kchr
The post is about the API, not the rough demo implementation of it...

------
void_nill
Unfortunately the page only shows the loading gif (in the left top corner) and
nothing else happens. Tested in Firefox 66.0.5 (64-bit) browser.

~~~
jccalhoun
me too. tried it on firefox and chrome

------
marban
For a more general-interest version, check out
[https://yetigogo.com](https://yetigogo.com)

------
rakoo
That's very nice work ! Do you crawl sources as well or do you rely on people
submitting feeds to you ?

~~~
daviducolo
people submit feed and the app cares to keep them updated

------
dddddaviddddd
How can a feed be submitted to the index?

~~~
daviducolo
take a look at API documentation at
[https://github.com/davidesantangelo/feedi](https://github.com/davidesantangelo/feedi)

------
jhund
Related: [https://contentgems.com](https://contentgems.com)

------
daviducolo
just deployed a new version with various improvements! Go to
[https://search.feedi.me](https://search.feedi.me)

Thanks for feedbacks!

------
jamil7
Doesn't work in FF

~~~
jamil7
Scrap that, doesn't work for me in any browser now I look again. Maybe my
network is messed up.

